# Are you all saying....



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello,
my husband was losing weight 30 lbs in 6 weeks to be exact. Scared the hell out of me. I did a lot of yelling to get him in to see a doctor for blood work, and he was diagnosed with graves.

He has gained 15 lbs back in only a month. He says he's feeling well again and seems to trust his doctor! Who wants him to have rai done.

So i'm reading some of the posts and a little worried. Am I reading this right gd could be cancer? If he does the rai that the doctor is pushing him to do before christmas we might never know if he had cancer or the rai caused it after the fact!!

I don't understand why everyone just doesn't get it taken out?

Seriously my husband doesn't understand anything and before I read this horrifying news I told him he was having surgery. Can you believe his doctor wants me to come in to talk to me about RAI! I told my husband it would be in his best interest for me not to met his doctor

I'm having problems with the fact that graves could mean cancer? I didn't know that. The fact that they don't know when they give the RAI is even more scarey for god sakes!

I'm terrified because my husband wants me to make a decision for him and I don't know how to tell him this part OR DID I NOT UNDERSTAND SOMETHING.
Someone please confirm this for me please

Ocean


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello....you've got some things mixed up. First RAI does not cause cancer. Next, thyroid cancer usually comes with some signs that most doctors will pick up on and if your hubs got clear cut Graves, it's probably not cancer. Next if the remote possibility that his thyroid is cancerous, RAI kills cancer along with the thyroid.

There's a lot of info out there. Read up on it all. Your husband will be ok.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

On the RAI form that his doctor wants him to take ASAP. Its states that they are doing a study to see if there is a connection with thyroid cancer and small bowel cancer after RAI. REALLY? Thats enought for me to say NO.
I have read some posts and one states that when she had her thyroid taken out they found cancer she would never have known if they would have nuked her first if it was there first or was caused by RAI.

There is a lot of going back and forth and is very confusing.

Looks like I have a lot more reading to do...
Ocean


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

There are benefits and risks to both RAI and surgery. When RAI works well you simply swallow a pill and the problems gone. When it doesn't work right it can be a nightmare but then again surgery is no walk in the park either. There are risks to both. Surgery is much more invasive. RAI has been around for decades and decades and is standard protocol for graves. Read a lot about both options and make a fully informed decision. In the end, he must decide.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I read where RAI seeks out cancers and attacks the cancer. The higher the RAI dose the more aggressive the attack. I would assume it would be cancers in the flow of RAI journey. Tonight I heard on TV news using RAI for cancer in the brain I think. I wasn't paying that much attention, but it was using RAI as treatment for some form of cancer A new treatment.

Just a thought.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Hello,
> my husband was losing weight 30 lbs in 6 weeks to be exact. Scared the hell out of me. I did a lot of yelling to get him in to see a doctor for blood work, and he was diagnosed with graves.
> 
> He has gained 15 lbs back in only a month. He says he's feeling well again and seems to trust his doctor! Who wants him to have rai done.
> ...


Graves' does not mean cancer but Hyperthyroid and cancer are bed fellows. Yes they are. So, I am w/you on the surgery. And, I hate to throw you a curve ball but this is especially true in the male gender. I do a lot of reading on this stuff from credible sources.

Has his doctor not done RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) This would be a very very wise first step in the right direction. The uptake would pick up on suspicious nodules and other irregularities.

A physician may perform these imaging tests to:

•determine if the gland is working properly 
•help diagnose problems with the thyroid gland, such as an overactive thyroid gland, a condition called hyperthyroidism, cancer or other growths 
•assess the nature of a nodule discovered in the gland
•detect areas of abnormality, such as lumps (nodules) or inflammation
•determine whether thyroid cancer has spread beyond the thyroid gland
•evaluate changes in the gland following surgery, radiotherapy or chemotherapy

http://archsurg.ama-assn.org/cgi/reprint/134/2/130.pdf

Keep us in the loop, please!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

now you have me freaked out. I have Graves' as you know an my Endo has never mentioned Cancer. He has checked my thyroid at both appointements and has never said anything...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> now you have me freaked out. I have Graves' as you know an my Endo has never mentioned Cancer. He has checked my thyroid at both appointements and has never said anything...


Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Has your doctor run Thyroglobulin Ab tests?

I can't see where there would ever be a point in time with thyroid disease that one would not want to rule out cancer. First and foremost.

Facts are facts and I cannot tell you how many over the years have had thyroid gland removed only to find out from the pathologist that there was cancer. This is when the doctor assured the patient they did not have cancer.

You cannot assure anybody of anything unless the proper tests are performed. And there always is a fraction of error in all we do; nothing is perfect.

Let me know if you discuss this with your doctor as you well should. I "do" care for you and everybody on this board.

Just in case you feel like reading..........

http://www.thyca.org/types.htm


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I have had neither of those tests. But will definately ask at my next appointment. Thanks for the info.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes my husband had the uptake test but he says there were no nodules. The doctor never said anything else to him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I have had neither of those tests. But will definately ask at my next appointment. Thanks for the info.


And please do let us know. When is your next appt.?


----------

